# internet options?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all what would be a rough a cost to internet per month and does it have to come through a phone line?
also can you use a router for movement of laptop around the house?
does the package also jnclude the use of a phone as in uk?
thankyou everyone


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Three options Telephone, wireless, cable, what it comes down too is your location and who can give you an internet service, basic costs around €20 pm, first check with neighbors then Sapo (PT), Wireless Vodafone, TMN, Optimus all have location/service options on their sites, if you can't get a 3G service for wireless it's a waste of time, and lastly Meo (PT) cable generally phone, broadband, tv package but not broadband only.
All have router options but wireless you need to buy a compatible router.
Don't sign for highest speed often not available and nightmare changing package down but easy to change package up if it is available.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The satellite option is also fairly reasonably priced and the Bentley Walker Tooway seems to be one of the most popular options.


----------

